# FDNY: Big "F" on EMT Advancement Exam



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2009)

*BIG 'F' ON EMT ADVANCEMENT EXAM*

 It was a massive medical failure for hundreds of FDNY medics who hoped to get promoted, as a measly eight out of 721 city Emergency Medical Service workers passed the most recent lieutenant exam.

The 1.1 percent pass rate for the 2008 test is about 38 percentage points lower than the last time the exam was given, in 2004, when 1,044 medics took the test and 409, or 39 percent, passed, The Post has learned. 

*Read more!*


----------



## vquintessence (Apr 21, 2009)

Hopefully the exam was on administrative practices and principles and not within the medical realm... however that seems doubtful considering they're essentially applying for FTO?

These two lines cracked a crocodile smile:



> The FDNY was at a loss to explain how so many medics bombed the test.  "It's our understanding that this test was fairly similar to the one given four years ago," said FDNY spokesman





> Some steamed EMTs are considering filing a protest against the recent exam, which could force a do-over. "The questions in this exam were based on obscure, outdated information," fumed one veteran medic



I wonder who/what was outdated... the exam with prior passing rates of ~40%, or the veteran medic whom was possibly part of the crew storing their drugs next to a freaking furnace?


----------

